# Passing Javascript Variables to PayPal Shopping Cart



## thestampdad (Oct 20, 2005)

I am not sure if I am on the right track but from feedback from several people I am at the stage below. This code allows for someone to select "Gift Subscriptions" from a drop down which then creates new fields to be manually updated. This seems to be working but the variables (manual entries) are not flowing to my PayPal Shopping Cart.

Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions? Most of this has been coded by other people who have helped along the way since I have minimal (no) javascript knowledge.

Thanks,

Dave.

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">







New Subscription ($17.99)
Renewal Subscription ($17.99)
Gift Subscription ($17.99)


*
1 Year Subscription Options:
*


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wel, one thing I notice is the form fields that are manually filled in have *two* name attributes:

data = data + "
*Full Name:*";

data = data + "
*Address 1:*";

and so on. Was that JavaScript provided to you or did you create it yourself? What happens if you remove the "name=entry" attributes from those form fields?

Peace...


----------



## thestampdad (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi tomdkat,

Thank you for your reply, it was me that added the extra name attributes without understanding what I was doing. Nice catch. Unfortunately that did not resolve my problem of these values not passing to the PayPal shopping cart.

Thank you anyway.

Dave.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, I'll play with your form and see what I can find. 

Peace...


----------

